
Fabrix – A strongly-typed Node.js ecosystem - scott-b
https://github.com/fabrix-app
======
eropple
This seems...fine, in that I guess it's better that this is out there than
not, but:

\- Nest.js already _kills_ in this role and I'm not seeing a lot of
justification for "use this instead." That team, too, has a really impressive
set of integrations and their stuff does a really good job of playing nice
with each other.

\- Sequelize over TypeORM when you're using TypeScript is a bold (read: IMO,
foolish) decision. TypeORM is the least awful ORM I've seen in any language
other than Ruby and Sequelize wasn't very good _for JavaScript_ ; it's all
kinds of clunky for TypeScript.

\- Is manual routing, instead of something like attribute discovery, really
what people want these days when they're using a convention-over-configuration
framework? Rails had to do it; NodeJS frameworks have other alternatives.

Anybody who's used this have any thoughts on why one would go with it over
Nest.js or Koa?

~~~
johnny22
I'm paying attention to this ORM [https://github.com/B4nan/mikro-
orm](https://github.com/B4nan/mikro-orm) as a typeorm alternative, but still
using typeorm for now.

~~~
simplify
Mammoth [https://github.com/Ff00ff/mammoth](https://github.com/Ff00ff/mammoth)
is also worth paying attention to. Still early, but a promising approach.

------
m0zg
Lots of `any` in the code kind of defeats the claim that this is "strongly
typed".

------
leetrout
Sounds promising but I have JS framework fatigue.

I am going to have to spend some time comparing this with
[https://koajs.com/](https://koajs.com/)

I still haven’t seen Koa out in the wild and I like the sound of TypeScript
being used here... the FAQ says it’s not compatible with Sails which I would
consider a Good Thing(tm).

~~~
pmould
A spool-koa could be a potential spool in the fabrix ecosystem. Fabrix builds
on top of other node web frameworks using a plugin system called spools.
Currently you could either use spool-express or spool-hapi in your fabrix app.

~~~
leetrout
Ah that was not obvious to me.

I saw that it had the other spool repos but I got my hot takes from the info
on [https://github.com/fabrix-app/fabrix](https://github.com/fabrix-
app/fabrix) and it didn’t really click that a Koa spool would be one of the
options — thanks for taking the time to point that out.

------
tlarkworthy
Why is it great for serverless?

